# temporary Separation please help



## Punkie (Jan 24, 2009)

temporary Separation please help
alright so I have wrote a few blogs on here about whats going on in my life at the moment but okay so here is my thing. SO at this time I am separated from my husband but not legally . He is currently Stationed in Alaska for work being in the army and all. we have been married for a little over four years . I now live Or shall I say staying in Seattle Washington .

we have had some rocky moments that led us to this . he wanted me to come home and work on me and basically stay here until he is due to leave Alaska to his next duty station. which is about 5 months or so from now.

he told me if it works out and what not that I will come with him to his next place of where they station him.

this is all going up and down and it's taking a toll on me.
he barley has anything to do with me . the phone calls are about 10 mins in the morning and sometimes phone calls are very dead with nothing to say .

all the things i complain about he told me well deal with it i put my self here and that when it comes time to for him to leave alaska then thats when he will worry about all this **** and that we cant really see where this is going until we are back together and if it work then it works if it doesnt then its over.


it seems i am the one fighting for this and not really him.
should I give him space? should I have him be the one to tell me he loves me first? what im trying to ask should he be the one now to put in all the effort as far as the calls go and the i miss yous and the i love yous and instant messenger thingy because when i atempt i half the time get let down.

i just dont get it .. one min hes like i love you and all sweet and misses me and is all good and another hes moody and doesnt care for what i have to say and just wants to get off the phone.

i really do need support with this right now. anything advice would help. I just dont want to lose him you know. [/I]


----------



## DeniseK (Jun 25, 2009)

Awe...I'm sorry. Sounds kinda weird. What problems are you having to work on? I mean...he sent you away to work on you? Was it THAT bad?

It just sounds kinda fishy to me. I don't mean any disrespect...just curious. Alaska can be depressing. From what I have heard from women married to men stationed there...it can be a very depressing place. Is he depressed? Were you?

Keep posting...I'm out here....and I care. Don't get too down.


----------



## separatednsad (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey , your husband seems kinda bossy to me. maybe you should wait a little and see his feelings on the whole deal, if you dont call him ,will he call you? Do you feel he is putting much effort in staying together? if so try try try every thing in your power to make your home happy.


----------



## makingmymarriagework (Apr 13, 2009)

I think you should let him have his time. Sometimes time and space works wonders.


----------



## Punkie (Jan 24, 2009)

Yah I hurt him there in Alaska and with me being there reminds him everyday of what I have done. I have been giving him space . I now have him being the one to call me and what not and it's working lol. If he wants to talk to me then well he can call me lol. and the calls are going good. 

Alaska in the winter times can get stressful but summers are amazing. We both think this is good for us with us being a part for the time being but, it's still hard.


----------



## separatednsad (Aug 2, 2009)

As long as you two still have that connection theres hope. Stay strong and work hard on the relationship.


----------

